# Sheffield Crown Courts March 15



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 3, 2015)

Morning all, 

I have had a mad day up north recently, 3 locations in 1 day, with 1 fail, but thats how it goes. Anyway, the 2 i did get to explore were good ones 

This is the first of two from that day up North, the plan orignally was to leave at midnight to go rooftopping up Central London, but Sweet Pea was fast asleep and i never got a call until 4am  
Anyway, we left and made our way to Sheffield.

Been on my list along time this one, and it didnt disappoint. Alot bigger inside than i expected tbh.
This was the first explore with my new Samyang 8mm fisheye, but i tried to do a mix of fisheye and normal shots.

I wont add history as this place has been done to death.

Hope you enjoy


Crown Courts by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Crown Courts by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Crown Courts by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Crown Courts by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Crown Courts by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Crown Courts by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Crown Courts by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Crown Courts by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Crown Courts by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Crown Courts by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Crown Courts by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Crown Courts by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Crown Courts by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Crown Courts by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Crown Courts by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Crown Courts by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Crown Courts by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Crown Courts by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Thanks very much for looking, ill get my other report up soon 

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## HughieD (Mar 3, 2015)

On my doorstep. Still not been. Should have given me a shout! Fab pix. looks like you had a good day for it.


----------



## Megaman (Mar 3, 2015)

That looks a cracking place, great pics n report................Good stuff


----------



## krela (Mar 3, 2015)

That bulb photo is superb.


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Mar 3, 2015)

^^ agree with Krela!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 3, 2015)

Brilliant..I just knew that light bulb shot would be there..I still love it so much.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 3, 2015)

krela said:


> That bulb photo is superb.



Thanks very much  Im really happy with that bulb shot too. Good ole 50mm came in handy there


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 3, 2015)

That bulb shot is pure win! 
Brilliant report!


----------



## ironsky (Mar 3, 2015)

Very nice photos I just wish someone saves this building before its to late, been told that Sheffield Council were either going to buy it or make the owner do something with it given the amount of attention on Castle Market redevelopment its going to look odd with a nice park aside of a derelict building .


----------



## skankypants (Mar 3, 2015)

Super snaps pal


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 3, 2015)

I think your style really suits this location. All of the stairway shots are amazing (and yes that lightbulb shot is breathaking).


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 3, 2015)

tumble1 said:


> I think your style really suits this location. All of the stairway shots are amazing (and yes that lightbulb shot is breathaking).



Thanks Tumble1  my light bulb shot is getting a lot of attention and praise! 
Thanks all


----------



## machtoaber (Mar 3, 2015)

Wow, love the photo's. What's the focal length on the ultra wide? 

Moral of this story kids, pay your leccy bill.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 3, 2015)

machtoaber said:


> Wow, love the photo's. What's the focal length on the ultra wide?
> 
> Moral of this story kids, pay your leccy bill.



Thanks very much. It's a Samyang 8mm fisheye f3.5


----------



## Conrad (Mar 3, 2015)

That lightbulb one really is something else, nice set.


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 3, 2015)

interesting set mate, some new stuff not seen and angles, always makes a better report  good job!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 3, 2015)

Stunning photography thanks for showing.


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Mar 3, 2015)

The new camera performed well, really enjoyed these shots


----------



## brickworx (Mar 4, 2015)

Light bulb \ clock reflection is a great pic....love this, cheers Jigsaw


----------



## machtoaber (Mar 4, 2015)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Thanks very much. It's a Samyang 8mm fisheye f3.5


I just re-read the report and notice you mention the focal length in said post. Doh. What a nugget. Sorry. Looks great anyway, I'm always tempted by Samyang, but always put off by not having auto focus readily available, guess it doesn't matter so much on a 8mm!


----------



## Cachewoo (Mar 4, 2015)

Looks the business  lovely photos m8


----------



## Dugie (Mar 5, 2015)

Cracking shots as always DJ, still on my hit list this one so must get around to it this year.

Dugie


----------

